# Big Cutthoat in Logan River vid



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

how do you get the video to show in the post?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

thank you


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice! Big fish in small rivers is always a blast! Everyone take notes on how this guy handles his fish excellent job!


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Awesome! Those are way better fish than I've seen from the Logan river in a long time. I better get up there.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

CVHunter said:


> Awesome! Those are way better fish than I've seen from the Logan river in a long time. I better get up there.


I was very surprised at the size. And, I caught 7 big ones. I didn't think there would be that many


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

CVHunter said:


> Awesome! Those are way better fish than I've seen from the Logan river in a long time. I better get up there.


You had better get that pup pointing fish


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Also it would be great if she would point mule deer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably will


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I remember those days...


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

I need to get out again


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

Love that classic old school pflugger medalist reel!


----------

